

Librem 15: A Free and Open Source Laptop That Respects Your Essential Freedoms - 01Michael10
https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-laptop

======
01Michael10
I posted this because it was interesting but don't know anything about Purism
or Todd Weaver it's founder. So beware...

Someone at PCWorld is excited about this -->
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2849795/purism-
librem-15-linu...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2849795/purism-
librem-15-linux-laptop-blends-high-end-hardware-with-totally-free-
software.html)

------
jestinjoy1
Comes with NVIDIA GT840M Graphics. How could the driver be free without Nvidia
providing it!

